# Where to go for second week in Florida?



## ValHam (Jan 27, 2006)

In December I am booked one week at Orange Lake in Orlando - What area of Florida would be good for my second week?  What resorts would you recommend?  Thanks


----------



## grest (Jan 27, 2006)

The weather is getting cooler by then...I'd go south to Key West.
Connie


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2006)

*or far SW--marco island, naples area*

on the gulf side in SW Fla


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2006)

elaine said:
			
		

> on the gulf side in SW Fla




ditto.  No brainer for me.    

Email me for specific resorts. I search for myself and others every morning.


----------



## BevL (Jan 27, 2006)

Me three - I'd be trying for Key West or Marco Island area - I love both!!

Bev


----------



## ValHam (Jan 27, 2006)

What  rci resorts would you recommend?  I would like to go to Key West or Naples - Marco Island area?  I have never been .  Thanks


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> What  rci resorts would you recommend?  I would like to go to Key West or Naples - Marco Island area?  I have never been .  Thanks



What I was trying to say up yonder is that what's available is more important that where we would recommend.  You don't pick from the book, you pick from what's available.  Actually, through RCI it's a little late to be booking Resorts on the Beach for later this year.

There's 22 resorts available in December in SW Florida.  Not many on Marco.

Email me with dates and I'll let you know.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cypress Gardens*

http://www.cypressgardens.com/load.asp?flash=yes


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 13, 2006)

Sanibel is always my first choice, but there are many nice areas on the Gulf side. 

Sheila


----------

